# Best mighty mouse alternative



## cyber0066 (Aug 9, 2007)

I want to buy a new mouse for my white macbook. But I really don't feel like paying $70 for a mighty mouse.

Can anyone suggest the best alternative to this? Read: Best mouse to match a white macbook


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Just to match the colour?

Or do you need better functionality, wireless, using it for gaming, using it with Photoshop, just a basic mouse, etc.


----------



## cyber0066 (Aug 9, 2007)

Essentially to match the colour.

Functionality should remain the same. But I don't need anything specific to gaming or photoshopping. Low price is important though, or else I'd just buy the mighty mouse.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

There are some white mice out there -- but I dunno about Bluetooth ones, unless you canna have an ugly USB dongle sticking out of the side of your MacBook.

This is what I recommend: http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/53544-bt-mm-worth-2.html#post562785

There's also now Silver ones, if you don't like the Charcoal colour -- silver might match/accent the white MacBooks a little more.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

We have some Apple one button BT reasonable pricing.


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

fyrefly said:


> There are some white mice out there -- but I dunno about Bluetooth ones, unless you canna have an ugly USB dongle sticking out of the side of your MacBook.
> 
> This is what I recommend: http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/53544-bt-mm-worth-2.html#post562785
> 
> There's also now Silver ones, if you don't like the Charcoal colour -- silver might match/accent the white MacBooks a little more.


I bought the same mouse (but in silver).

The MM would be perfect if the right click was more reliable.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

if you really want a mm, wait until fs or bb put it on sale. mine was $49, and i'm very happy with it.


----------

